
Arka Kapı Mag: Bimonthly Cyber Security Mag. From Turkey for Hackers by Hackers - odeathwingo
https://leanpub.com/arkakapimagazine
======
odeathwingo
We are proud to announce the global release of Arka Kapı Mag, a bimonthly
cyber security magazine that incorporates posts from an open community. We are
aiming to be an open blog for all! That means everybody is welcome to publish
and become an author! for more information and updates visit our web page and
follow us on twitter www.arkakapimag.com @arkakapimag

